# Fans slow down



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

My fans slow down using speed fan they randomly turn down to default speeds but it says it is at whatever % but rpm goes down, This only happends with stuff speed fan controls so is there another fan control out there (a free one), also how would i turn up the defaults....i don't like my cpu at 59c under load.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

You should be able to change the fan speeds in the BIOS possibly under Advance Settings.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

No the motherboard is a hp one so it is not aloud. Now it turns up when it gets hotter but not up enough the cpu hits 64c and its safe point is 65.9c =\


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

Okay mines a HP Compaq. mmmm. There is a program called CPUCool. Its Free for 30 Days but im sure it will work and wont change the fan speeds back. Its from Major Geeks so its an okay program here it is

View attachment CPUCOOL-V9.zip


Any Problems Just Ask,

Jay.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't know how to work the thing


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

in speedfan, did you go into configuration and try to change the default? Not sure where it is for fan speed, but for temperature offsets it's advanced tab, click, change offset, check "REMEMBER" box, and click ok. Fan shouldn't be much different.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

W8 what sorry i am not really a software guy.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

in speedfan, to change the default speed for the fan, configure button, options tab, and change the delta value for the fans from the default of 30% to 70% or whatever speed you want. You may want to check the "set to 100% on program exit" box also.


----------

